# ImmiAccount questions



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

I've set up an ImmiAccount in advance of getting a medical or police checks just to get organised. This may be a dsilly question but if I get an invite to apply for the 190 VISA, will my CO need access to this account to look at whats been submitted as its a seperate online form to the EOI? Im not sure how this is linked to the application. 

Secondly, I travelled to Australia on a 1 year working holiday VISA over 13 years ago - under the section where they ask about previous VISA should I include this information or is it not needed?

Thanks

Taffyowen


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Taffyowen said:


> I've set up an ImmiAccount in advance of getting a medical or police checks just to get organised. This may be a dsilly question but if I get an invite to apply for the 190 VISA, will my CO need access to this account to look at whats been submitted as its a seperate online form to the EOI? Im not sure how this is linked to the application.
> 
> Secondly, I travelled to Australia on a 1 year working holiday VISA over 13 years ago - under the section where they ask about previous VISA should I include this information or is it not needed?
> 
> ...


Hello again. This is perfectly alright. Your EOI will be linked to your immiaccount once you apply for visa in skillselect. Your CO will access your visa application via the TRN generated.

The immiaccount is just an access portal which stores all your application under one account. You can use it to organise your medicals via My health declarations before you apply for the visa. You can access your visa application once you apply and upload the evidence files through the immiaccount.

You will be required to mention all your previous travel to Australia.

Please start filling Form 80.


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

What is a TRN and where do I find Form 80

Im assuming my CO will ask for the details to access the ImmiAccount? How does this work?

Thanks

Taffyowen


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Peanut,

I believe Taffyowen hasn't got the EOI invite. Only after we receive the invite, Apply Visa button will be visible and we can make the application right? Is it possible to create an immiaccount beforehand?(just for my knowledge)

Taffyowen have you applied for Statesponsorship or EOI? and did you receive any invite?


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

I have just submitted my EOI but no invite back as yet for the 190 state sponsorship for SA. I set up the ImmAccount seperately with different log in details. Is this not the correct way to do it?

Thanks

Taffyowen


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sai2Aus said:


> Peanut,
> 
> I believe Taffyowen hasn't got the EOI invite. Only after we receive the invite, Apply Visa button will be visible and we can make the application right? Is it possible to create an immiaccount beforehand?(just for my knowledge)
> 
> Taffyowen have you applied for Statesponsorship or EOI? and did you receive any invite?


Yes you can create an immiaccount before even EOI...I had the immiaccount after EOI but before invitation....so when I got my invite, I clicked apply visa and it automatically took me to immiaccount login and my visa application was there waiting for me to submit.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Yes you can create an immiaccount before even EOI...I had the immiaccount after EOI but before invitation....so when I got my invite, I clicked apply visa and it automatically took me to immiaccount login and my visa application was there waiting for me to submit.


Oh good.. this is a new info to me. Thanks peanut. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Peanut48, 
I am in the process of applying for subclass 189 and as of now I am waiting for the assessment outcome for Engineers Australia. I have a score of 7 in each of the four components of IELTS.

I have initiated with the EOI. On the same time, in order to keep everything ready with me, I have created myself an immi account. 

But I can't find the visa subclass 189 in there to apply for. Can you please tell me under which visa category in immi account can we apply for 189 subclass.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Peanut48,
> I am in the process of applying for subclass 189 and as of now I am waiting for the assessment outcome for Engineers Australia. I have a score of 7 in each of the four components of IELTS.
> 
> I have initiated with the EOI. On the same time, in order to keep everything ready with me, I have created myself an immi account.
> ...


Hey,

Same problem with me.. Just got an EOI invite but I am unable to find 189 visa on immiaccount..!!!


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

I now have the invite and the Apply Visa has appeared. This then linked my Immiaccount where i had 2 areas the Visa application (which culminates in having to make the payment!) and my Health Declarations form which I filled to give me a referral letter with HAP ID. Its all coming together although there doesn't appear to be a clear 'manual' anywhere on the step to step process. Its not been difficult to date however as a lot of it is unknown you can see why some people take on an agent...

Taffyowen


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*regarding immiaccount double access*

hi, i have a query, i applied thru agent, but want to monitor my application progress thru immiaccount seperately. so if i open a new immiaccount and watch my application status, would there be a problem and would there be a double access if my agent also enter to see my application progress thru immiaccount?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

mmn said:


> hi, i have a query, i applied thru agent, but want to monitor my application progress thru immiaccount seperately. so if i open a new immiaccount and watch my application status, would there be a problem and would there be a double access if my agent also enter to see my application progress thru immiaccount?


No there will not be any issues.


----------



## pauly12 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a question,

When i log into my immi account and go to the page where there is option to attach the documents on right hand side, on that very page it shows "Processing" along my Name, where its written ("Person 1 - ######## PAL (## August 198#)	Processing -> " )in the bar.

My question is does this mean my file has been allocated to CO or is it normal. I never noticed it before.

If someone can check and verify this to me please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

pauly12 said:


> Hi guys, I have a question, When i log into my immi account and go to the page where there is option to attach the documents on right hand side, on that very page it shows "Processing" along my Name, where its written ("Person 1 - ######## PAL (## August 198#)	Processing -> " )in the bar. My question is does this mean my file has been allocated to CO or is it normal. I never noticed it before. If someone can check and verify this to me please. Thanks in advance.


Hi Pauly 

Mine kinda looks like that too... I am still waiting to hear from CO.... It's been a month


----------



## pauly12 (Feb 9, 2014)

VChiri said:


> Hi Pauly
> 
> Mine kinda looks like that too... I am still waiting to hear from CO.... It's been a month


Thanx a lot Chiri for that. Btw when did u lodge ur PR.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

pauly12 said:


> Thanx a lot Chiri for that. Btw when did u lodge ur PR.


I lodged 24/02/2014 please check my signature below


----------



## pauly12 (Feb 9, 2014)

VChiri said:


> I lodged 24/02/2014 please check my signature below


LOL ur signature just says the date of invite not the lodging date which is again same in ur case as u mentioned. like mine is separate lodgement date from date of invite.:violin:


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

pauly12 said:


> LOL ur signature just says the date of invite not the lodging date which is again same in ur case as u mentioned. like mine is separate lodgement date from date of invite.:violin:


Oh that's cause I lodged the day I got the invite. Same day I was really eager  lol


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys,

I have a small query regarding the document list that shows up in the immi account.

I have lodged a 190 visa for me and my wife and can now see the list of recommended docs to be attached but wanted some clarification on the below things..

1. I see a tab for 'Identity, Evidence of' and the drop down menu against it gives an option of attaching a passport copy. Now I have already attached my passport copy for 'Travel document' and 'Birth or Age, Evidence of', so should i do it again?

2. Also i don't see this 'Identity, Evidence of' tab for the list of docs that are displayed under my wife's name..Any idea why that is the case?

3. Also the tab 'Form 1221 Additional personal particulars from' is there only under my wife's name and not mine...

Appreciate any guidance...


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

friends....me too unable to find 189 visa in list after logging to immi account...........I am able to find it throught visa finder but didn't find where to apply pls someone help...


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

snarayan said:


> No there will not be any issues.


How he could check the status by logging in using a different user id.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear All,

I am trying to apply for visa through ImmiAccount but after few steps it gives me the this message *" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*. further when i login to my immiaccount directly, there is no visa application saved but when i log in to skill select and click on apply visa, it starts over the application with information previously entered. I am confused, any body else is facing or have faced the same situation?


----------



## varunsonpethkar (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi All,


We have made payment after getting invitation for Australian PR.
We have uploaded all relevant documents.
Our Medical and PCC is also done.

My only doubt is that, 

(1) On IMMI Site, whether should we go ahead select the checkbox next to our reference number and press the SUBMIT Button and only then the CASE OFFICER will be assigned to our application.

OR

(2) Our uploaded documents are already visible to some Case Officer and after the Case Officer's verification of all the documents, then we will be asked to Press the button of SUBMIT APPLICATION.

I think, the Option 1 which I proposed above is correct. Please suggest. 

Kindly suggest as early as possible as we have to proceed for this. 

How can I realize that some CO has been assigned to our case


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

peanut48 said:


> Yes you can create an immiaccount before even EOI...I had the immiaccount after EOI but before invitation....so when I got my invite, I clicked apply visa and it automatically took me to immiaccount login and my visa application was there waiting for me to submit.


Hi How did you do this? I am unable to find the 189 visa under new application. I am awaiting my invite.


----------



## zahidii (Jun 13, 2015)

*Mistakenly pressed cancel in request complete button immiaccount*

Hi
I applied for student visa 9 weeks ago for Australia. still waiting for decision.
I submit my paper visa application in AVAC. after few days i got medical request and acknowledgement from visa processing Adelaide office Australia. My agent sent me that via email. After medical forwarding i made immi account and import my paper application. I gave another email address in immiaccount which is not mention in my visa application that's why i have limited options in my immiaccount. 
my question is i when i select view application option in action menu then a new page opened and where a request complete button was shown, when i pressed this button a new popup message was came with
CONFIRM OR CANCEL options. i mistakenly click on cancel. and request complete button disappeared and status of my application is "application received" from first day of my immiaccount.
Would this mistake will affect my visa application process such as delay, application block or something else.


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am trying to apply for visa through ImmiAccount but after few steps it gives me the this message *" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*. further when i login to my immiaccount directly, there is no visa application saved but when i log in to skill select and click on apply visa, it starts over the application with information previously entered. I am confused, any body else is facing or have faced the same situation?


HI, I have the same issue. I am able to see my application when i log into immigration account through apply visa button of EOI but when i log into immigration directly i am not able to see my application.

Does this application available in immi account only after submitting the application through apply visa ??

Please clarify!


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi 

I have an issue with my application. I am able to see my application when i log into immigration account through apply visa button of EOI but when i log into immigration directly i am not able to see my application.

Does this application available in immi account only after submitting the application through apply visa ??

Please suggest!

Regards,
Kishan


----------

